# Ferret Nation bar space.



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've found a Ferret nation for $124 online at PetSmart and i'm just wondering, I know the spaces between the bars are larger than a critter nation, which is better? Is there a chance they could escape from a Ferret Nation? Or what age will the become impossible? We've had an escape before, but that was while she was staying at my sisters and there weren't many hiding spots nor cords. The FN will be at my house now, where we have loads of electrical wires, clutter, and a very large dog who loves to lick things.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't prefer either as a cage, but the Critter Nation is superior. The bar spacing on the FN is 1", which is only suitable for adult male rats, and sometimes not even then. If the head can fit through, the body will follow. Also, the bars on the FN are vertical, which robs them of a not of climbing activities. 

If you want a FN/CN, hold out for a CN.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Okay, I have a girl and she loves to climb, so maybe I'll have to look at other cages. Any recommendations? I'm a college student with barely any work, so the FN was as high as I could go at 124 and that's pushing it. The Critter Nation was 224 on PetSmart and I don't understand why one's so cheap and the other's not. Also, the only ones CL seems to have are FNs.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

CL it; I found this http://www.amazon.com/Marshall-Fold...TF8&qid=1373548841&sr=1-137&keywords=rat+cage for $55 on there.

?You can ziptie hardware cloth and get tiny bar spacing super easy to climb.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Woah, that's a steal. I've definitely been searchign through CL and if I can get it that cheap, I may even be willing to travel. I've got a few questions about that cage that I've seen on a few others; is the bar spacing on that too big? And what did you do about the wire shelves, since those could hurt the rat's feet.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've heard some of the newer models are fine, while others report their younger rats escape. It depends on genders/builds/age. Again, spacing really doesn't matter too much when for $20 you can buy wire cutters, hardware cloth, and zipties and mod the cage to 1/4in.

There are a few options for covering wire. Many use fleece, sometimes with towels beneath it. That works fine. I'm super lazy and learned quickly this didn't work for me. I got vinyl flooring that just sticks down. I vacuum it and wipe it with Nature's Miracle wipes.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mhm. I have wiring covering her current cage because she had escaped once, but it's just too sharp and way out of my budget, so I'd rather be safe than sorry and try to find something with small spaced bars already.

I'll definitely have to look into that if I decide to go with one with wire shelves.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Have you seen this cage? http://www.amazon.com/Wrought-Chinchilla-32-Inch-19-Inch-64-Inch/dp/B007RZCOEQ/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1379303379&sr=8-12&keywords=rat+cage

Ferret nation all depends on your rat if she is a known escape artist I would say it's too big.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

She definitely loves to find a way to escape, quite the squirmy girl she is. But oh my, that cage is possibly amazing! Much cheaper than the ferret nation and practically the same size too. I'll definitely look into that right away. I'm worried about the metal ramps though, would I have to replace those?


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ramps probably wouldn't be a big deal. You could probably even remove the ramps that lead up to side shelves (versus a mid-section platform) because rats are capable jumpers. 

I don't have a cage that large, but in the Rat Manor we use, the only ramp in place is because jumping through the small-ish opening to the middle platform would be next to impossible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

You have a Rat Manor? What are the pros and cons for those? I've recently found a few on CL that I would have to drive a bit, but if it's for the right price and the pros outweigh the cons, I'd definitely get one of those.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Rat Manor from Petco, yes I have one. It's a good cage. 

Pros: 
1) outside-wall bar spacing is 1/2 inch. I don't imagine any rats that are big enough to walk on their own can fit through. 

2) bar spacing on the ramps, shelves, and middle platform is even closer at 1/4 inch which makes their occasional usage even safer. (Again, I only have one ramp in use) (pictured)

3) the bottom pan is metal. I've read at least one forum member's thread complaining that his/her rats chewed through the plastic bottom and escaped. 

4) a) two doors
b) they each have an extra clip to keep them more secure. 

5) spacious for 2 male rats. 

6) the shelves are very easy to remove thanks to the fact that one side has downward-pointing fingers instead of hooks. (It has hooks on the opposite side) (pictured)

7) it has two sets of handles, one handle is opposite the other. One set is down low by the pan. The other is way up on the very top edge. 

8 ) it seems to be sturdy. I rearrange PVC pipe segments on a frequent basis. It isn't sagging due to the weight. At least, not yet. 

9) the price. It was $80 and Petco didn't charge shipping.


Cons:
1) more than two rats might be cramped. I would consider three small females to be the limit. 

2) the doors are not particularly large. My open hand can cover the opening. (Pictured)

3) the middle platform can be extremely frustrating to remove should you ever need to. To avoid having to remove it, I don't use binder clips on the fabric. Instead I use snaps with the male snaps super glued to the wire floor. I still use binder clips on the shelves because of #6 above. 

4) my two rats have established the top half as the living quarters, and the bottom mostly for "waste extraction." This could be entirely rat-specific though, or even due to the way I arranged it. The point being that they spend most of their time on the top half. It would be better for them to have more space. 


I would definitely recommend the cage. I've seen what other popular cages cost and this one seems to be very good for the price. 

I'll amend the post if I think of more pros/cons.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for your in-depth reply! I think you've definitely manage to sway me over to the rat manor. It's in my price range and seems perfect for another girl for Meredith to hang out with. Unfortunately, after talking to my mom earlier and showing her a picture of the bird cage one that was first suggested, she doesn't believe it'll fit in my room. but the Rat Manor seems like it could be a perfect fit with the right stand.


----------

